# Micros POS 3700 problem...



## cabangan (Oct 23, 2013)

HI,

I have problem of my micros 3700, I have open check at room service station, then close open check same station its Dinner time, But when i checked to the POS server suddenly the output were at another location at the resturant station same check number and same amount, but not same time it is Break fast time in they same Date.

What happen to my Micros 3700 or to my System? any Idea or solution??


Hoping to your reply guy's.....

Thank You..


----------

